# EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x



## tiger82 (Oct 28, 2012)

I got to check out the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x with a 1Dx in the CPS Lounge at Photoplus 2012. The lens is a little heavy but utterly ridiculous when paired with the 1Dx. The venue was limited but AF is fast and the ability to turn the 1.4x "on and off" by flipping a lever makes going from 200-400 f/4 to 280-560 f/5.6 is simply amazing especially when focus is maintained. The 1Dx kept its 12fps in every mode I tried. I can't speak for image quality but the lens' flexibility is unmatched.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2012)

I wonder...since the 1D X can now AF at f/8, can you mount a 1.4x TC behind this lens for a 392-784mm f/8 lens??


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 28, 2012)

The CPS rep said no and there wasn't a 1.4x at the lounge. The 200-400 wasn't on the expo floor where they had a 1.4, only at the lounge. One would expect that is should but the heft of the lens makes swapping out a second 1.4 really unwieldy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks!

FWIW, it's not the heft - I have no problem swapping a 1.4x or 2x TC on the 600/4 IS II. The question is whether or not there's room at the back of the lens for the protruding front of the 1.4x TC.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 28, 2012)

The rep's response was fairly quick and authoritative so the interference issue could be correct. It did feel quite a bit more unwieldy than the 500 f/4 that was also quite impressive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2012)

Interesting. I suspect another way to tell would be to look at the lens mount contacts on the 200-400 - 10 contacts means TC-compatible (electronically), 7 contacts means not.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry I didn't take a closer look.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2012)

No worries! Thanks for posting your impressions. Honestly, the most important question on most people's minds is when it will actually be available...I don't suppose the rep gave any indication?


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 28, 2012)

Within a year is the "hope", it seems that the lens looks pretty robust and I'm not sure what is holding up the release date.


----------



## 1337 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dan Carr's take

http://prophotocoalition.com/index.php/dcarr/story/hands_on_with_the_canon_200-400_f4_l_is_1.4x/


----------



## dolina (Oct 29, 2012)

Can anyone bring a sales ale and weigh the thing?


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 8, 2012)

How would you compare the bulkiness of the 200-400 F4 IS to a 300 F4 L IS with a Canon TC?

I find the portability of that combination incredibly useful.

The 200-400 appeals to me, but only if I can hike around with it and have quick access.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2012)

MichaelHodges said:


> How would you compare the bulkiness of the 200-400 F4 IS to a 300 F4 L IS with a Canon TC?



Much longer, thicker, and about 3x heavier.


----------



## Greatland (Nov 8, 2012)

Is Canon giving any indications when the lens will be available??


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I wonder...since the 1D X can now AF at f/8, can you mount a 1.4x TC behind this lens for a 392-784mm f/8 lens??



I couldn't see why the kenko would not work


----------



## MichaelHodges (Nov 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > How would you compare the bulkiness of the 200-400 F4 IS to a 300 F4 L IS with a Canon TC?
> ...



Wow! Thank you. Seems like more of a tripod lens than what I assumed.

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------

